

Getting Started with Sinatra, Heroku, and ActiveRecord in 5 minutes - habosa
http://samuelstern.wordpress.com/2012/11/28/making-a-simple-database-driven-website-with-sinatra-and-heroku/

======
habosa
I made this tutorial because I think this is the fastest way to deploy a
simple, database-driven app yet I couldn't find any other single guide out
there that covered the whole process. If you read it any have any questions or
concerns, feel free to contact me.

